# A Few New Ones



## Snipez1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

So here are a few new ones in the making

This one is the RK STAG 

























Then here we have 
Left: the RK Pocket Shooter
Right: The RK Phalice









Atb rob

www.rk-knives.co.uk


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

First one Rk stag is a master piece and the other two are self explanatore because i love pf shooters!Good Job!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Cool slingshots but you might want to reconsider the name of the "Phallice"
If you say it out loud people will think it's "phallus". Unless that's what you're going for, in which case carry on.
Just sayin'...


----------



## Ethan (Oct 6, 2011)

The stag looks brilliant.


----------



## Snipez1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

Chose the name because it was inspired by the pickle fork and chalice

All the above are made to order drop me a pm

www.rk-knives.co.uk


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

M_J said:


> Cool slingshots but you might want to reconsider the name of the "Phallice"
> If you say it out loud people will think it's "phallus". Unless that's what you're going for, in which case carry on.
> Just sayin'...


the one on the left should be the phallice


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

pop shot said:


> Cool slingshots but you might want to reconsider the name of the "Phallice"
> If you say it out loud people will think it's "phallus". Unless that's what you're going for, in which case carry on.
> Just sayin'...


the one on the left should be the phallice
[/quote]
Thanks for saying it so I didn't have to!


----------

